# Bobcat S650



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

Today I ordered a Bobcat S650 wheeled skid steer with 2 speed, high flow with 74" bucket and high flow snow blower, keyless start, power bobtach, SJC controls, sound reduction cab with heat and A/C AKA the A91 package plus blower and bucket. Costing me 55k with zero down at 4.9% at 60 months. 

Can't wait to get this thing going and post pictures once received.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

This is my first brand new Skid Steer, always went used. I'm looking to also purchase a dump trailer and was wondering if anybody had experience with them. I figured I would be able to transport the SS along with having a piece of equipment that can also help out with carting snow.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Lets see some pics. What did the loader run by itself? What kind of blower? Good luck.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

Showmestaterida;1293682 said:


> Lets see some pics. What did the loader run by itself? What kind of blower? Good luck.


Don't have any pics yet as I don't have the machine yet. They told me it has to be made and it will take about 60 to 90 days which is fine because I don't need it until winter. The machine it self cost 46k and change and the bobcat SB240 blower was just under 6k and then tax is how it came out to 55k.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats I am a big fan of bobcat. A word of caution, stay on your dealer about actually getting the machine bobcat is way behind and it is taking alot longer than normal to get new machines. Let them know regularly that you have to have it. Alot of people around here are making the local dealer give them machines to run until the new ones get here. Just a word of caution. Good luck.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

SNOWLORD;1294242 said:


> Congrats I am a big fan of bobcat. A word of caution, stay on your dealer about actually getting the machine bobcat is way behind and it is taking alot longer than normal to get new machines. Let them know regularly that you have to have it. Alot of people around here are making the local dealer give them machines to run until the new ones get here. Just a word of caution. Good luck.


Thanks for the heads up but I only use a skid steer in the winter time and as long as they have it to me by the end of November i'm ok with it.


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats on the S650. I love mine. It's the same as yours except std controls instead of joysticks and SB200 hi-flow blower instead of SB240. Here it is in action last winter:


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Rod (NH);1297223 said:


> Congrats on the S650. I love mine. It's the same as yours except std controls instead of joysticks and SB200 hi-flow blower instead of SB240. Here it is in action last winter:


Looks like you plow into the center of the road, and then come back and blow the windrow away? Just to keep down on the drifting?


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

In this case, yes. The photo shows an area through my field where drifting is always a problem. It was taken after some overnight drifting (no significant new snowfall). My drive is a single lane wide road and the drifts were about 6" deep on one side with not much on the other side. It was easier and faster to simply windrow with the plow and then make one pass with the blower to get it all out of the way.

My drive is about 1/2 mile long and has a gravel surface. The design of the blower and blower attachment is much better suited to flat, paved surfaces that need to be scaped clean. That is the opposite to what I have and need. The blower is solidly attached to the Bobtach plate and I've found trying to follow an undulating gravel surface without machinegunning a lot of gravel is difficult. While the float capability for the main lift arms works well for backdragging, it does not work well for blowing snow going forward, at least with a gravel surface. Plus the weight of the lift arms simply adds to the down pressure, something I don't want.

Last winter was my first one using a skid steer and blower. I found, given the above problems with a gravel surface, that light snowfalls of four inches and less were best handled by plowing the snow into windrows for the entire length of the drive and then blowing the pile out of the way in one pass. It's just too much of a pain trying to keep the cutting edge above the surface by constantly trying to adjust the height using the Bobtach tilt cylinders. Minimizing the number of passes because of that is preferred.

I am currently modifying the blower to float relative to the Bobtach plate and changing the skid plate arrangement on the blower to positively keep the cutting edge a little above the road surface while floating over gentle rises and drops. I am hopeful these mods will permit the lift arms to remain on the stops and allow a fixed position of the tilt cylinders for the entire length of the drive. The first decent snowfall next winter will be a proof test on whether I've made any improvements.

Overall however, I am very pleased with the skid/blower combination, even with fairly heavy wet snow. Much of my drive is through the woods in a valley. Widening the drive is not feasible. In the latter part of the winter, the snowbanks typically build up to a point where there is no place left to plow it to. That problem is in the past as I can now prevent the banks from ever building up that high.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

hey Rod (NH) where in NH are you?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like you are making some solid improvements that could be of value. After you test it, look into selling either the idea or product, could be of significant value...


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

Just got to test drive my S650 in the bobcat lot today, waiting for the blower attachment to come in to take delivery. Driving that thing in the high speed it jumps right up. It was exciting doing wheelies on there lot and then when my partner got into the beast and I told him him to put it in high speed with out him realizing what would happen, I think he shat himself . Probably because it didn't have a bucket on it to level the weight out and the dealer told me I can change the sensitivity on the hand controls.

Pic's coming soon.


----------

